# تعلم كيف ترسل اشارة استغاثه عبرالراديومع بعض اشارات الاخرى جمعتهالكم2



## saizgax (29 ديسمبر 2009)

إرشادات للسلامة


*تعرف على العوامل المحلية التي تؤثر على أحوال البحر والأماكن التي يمكن أن تلجأ إليها بسرعة من أجل الوقاية.
*تعلّم كيف تقرأ خريطة الطقس.
*اطلع دائما على آخر نشرات الأحوال الجوية والتحذيرات قبل الشروع في رحلتك البحرية، وتعرّف على الظروف والأحوال التي تتجاوز مقدرتك في الحفاظ على سلامتك.
*أحذر من السحب التي تصبح قاتمة اللون بسرعة و ايضاً المنخفضة عاصفة وشيكة الوقوع لا محالة.
*عندما تكون في عرض البحر، استمع إلى تقارير الأحوال الجوية اذا أمكن ذلك.
*كُن مرنا...وغيّر خطتك عند الضرورة.

إجراءات التشغيل للراديو (الاسلكي)








الألتزام يالإجراءات العامة كما هي موضحة في الكتيب يبعد عنك الأرتباك ويقصر من مدة الإرسا ل ، بالأبتعاد عن المحادثة غير الضرورية و التي يمكن أن تحجب نداء استغاثة شخص ما في مأزق خطر؛ قد يكون نداؤك ذات يوم ما ... فيجب استعمال الرموز الصوتية المتفق عليها في حالات الوضع الخطر... إن جهاز راديو اللاسلكي هو خط الحياة بالنسبة لك، لذلك عليك أن تتذكر ما يلي:

*لا تقم بالإرسال الغير ضروري والذي لا مبرر له.
*استمع أولا قبل الإرسال وتجنب التدخل على موجة المحطات الأخرى.
*أبدأ ببث ندائك على محطات الاستغاثة، VHF قناة رقم 16.
*من أجل نداءات الاستغاثة، حافظ على أفضل اتصال واسترشد بالمحطات الساحلية أو المحطات الساحلية المحدودة.
*استخدم دوما إشارة مكالمتك أو اسم قاربك للتعريف لا تستعمل اسمك أو اسم العائلة لأنه غير مسموح به .
*اجعل رسالتك قصيرة وواضحة.
*اذا كنت تريد إرسال نداء استغاثة، فتأكد من إعطاء موقعك، وطبيعة الاستغاثة، والوقت، ونوع قاربك وعدد الأشخاص المتواجدين عليه.
*بالنسبة للرسائل العادية، تحوّل إلى قناة عادية بمجرد اتصالك بالجهة المعنية.
*توقف عن الإرسال إذا طَلبت منك إحدى المحطات الساحلية ذلك.
*بعد انتهائك من مكالمتك قُم دائما بإعادة الراديو إلى(المحطة/القناة 16).

إجراءات الإستغاثة

تستعمل فقط في الحالات التي تكون فيها حياة الآخرين معرضة إلى الخطر ولطلب المساعدة الفورية والمستعجلة.

* نداءات الاستغاثة يمكن توجيهها من خلال المحطات التالية:






نداءالإستغاثة

MAYDAY… MAYDAY… MAYDAY ، هذا ... (اسم القارب وإشارة المكالمة).....ردد ذلك ثلاث مرات (مكررة).

رسالة الإستغاثة

رسالة الاستغاثة لها الأولوية من بين كل رسائل البث الأخرى ويمكن بثها(ارسالها ) فقط بموافقة الشخص المسؤول عن سلامة القارب.

رسالة الاستغاثة هي:

MAYDAY… MAYDAY… MAYDAY-1 هذا ... ( اسم القارب أو علامات تعريف به ... تكرّر ثلاث مرات).
2-تفاصيل موقعك بدرجات الطول والعرض أو بالنسبة لموقع جغرافي معروف.
3-طبيعة ونوع الخطر ونوع المساعدة التي تحتاجها.
4-أي معلومات أخرى تسهل عملية الإنقاذ بما في ذلك عدد الأشخاص الموجودين على ظهر القارب.

إذا لم يجب أحد، أعد المكالمة ونداء الإستغاثة مرة أخرى ، وخاصة عند فترات الصمت ( الهدوء ) على موجات الإستغاثة الأخرى أو أية موجة أخرى يمكن من خلالها طلب المساعدة.

مكالمة الطوارئ

في الحالات التي لا تمررفيها مكالمة الاستغاثة بشكل كامل(لا توفي بالطلب) يجب استخدام مكالمة الطوارئ PAN-PAN-PAN (مع تكرارها ثلاث مرات) للإشارة و انه هناك مكالمة طارئة جدا سوف تليها، تتعلق بسلامة القارب أو شخص ما.

* تفاصيل المكالمة هي نفس التفاصيل المتعلقة بمكالمة الاستغاثة مع ابتداء المكالمة بـ : PAN, PAN PAN .

إشارات الاستغاثة

يطلب من جميع القوارب الترفيهية أن تحمل إشارتي إستغاثة حمراء يدوية، وإشارتي استغاثة دخانية برتقالية اللون متوافقه و مصرح عليهما عند العمل والابحار في المياه الساحلية.

...وتأكد أن مدة صلاحية إشارات الاستغاثة تدوم ثلاث سنوات ، يجب أن تتأكد من أن الإشارات سارية المفعول وقم باستبدالها عند اقتراب موعد انتهاء مفعولها وصلاحيتها.

*أن إشارات الاستغاثة الدخانية البرتقالية اللون والتي يمكن رؤيتها من مسافة 4كم يجب استعمالها اثناء النهار لتحديد موقعك.
*إشارات الاستغاثة الحمراء والتي يمكن رؤيتها من مسافة 10 كم، مصممة للاستعمال أثناء الليل و يمكن رؤيتها أثناء النهار أيضا.
*حاول دائما أن تُؤجّل استعمال إشارات الاستغاثة حتى تتأكد من وجود طائرات في المنطقة، أو أناس على الساحل أو قوارب أخرى يمكن رؤيتها.
*حافظ على إشارات الاستغاثة في مكان بعيدا عن الوقود.
*بما أن محتويات إشارات الاستغاثة قابلة للرطوبة، تأكد من حفظها في مكان جاف و لكن في متناول اليد.
*كن مستعداً ، تأكد من ان كل شخص على ظهر قاربك يعرف مكان وجود الإشارات وكيفية استخدامها.
*تأكد من اتباعك لتعليمات استخدام إشارات الاستغاثة بشكل دقيق وجيد.
*عدم الإحتفاظ بإشارات الإستغاثة المنتهي مفعولها على القارب .
واليك أخي الكريم... إشارات الاستغاثة الضوئية والصوتية الدولية المتفق عليها
فيما يلي بعض الإشارات المعترف بها دوليا والتي تدل على حالة استغاثة والحاجة للمساعدة. يمنع استعمال هذه الإشارات إلا للأغراض والحالات المشار إليها.

1- قذائف تطلق نجوما حمراء الواحدة تلو الأخرى في فترة زمنية قصيرة.






2-إرسال إشارات ضوئية مستخدما شيفرة مورس (Morse Code) SOS.






3-إشارة مرسلة من راديو وتتألف من كلمات محكية MAYDAY.






4-عَلَم مربع يوجد فوقه أو أسفله كرة أو أي شيء يشبه الكرة.






وكذلك يمكن رفع العلم باليد برسم مربع ودائرة عليه.






5-شعلة براشوت أو شعلة يد تُظهر لونا أحمرا.






6-إشارة دخانية تُطلق دخانا برتقاليّ اللون.

​




This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 518x174 and weights 5KB.





7-مد الذراعين ورفعهما وتنزيلهما المتكرر وببطئ على كلا الجانبين.











8-قطعة قماش مستطيلة برتقالية اللون (اللون البرتقالي هو اللون المقبول دوليا) 
وعليها حرف V أسود أو مربع أسود ودائرة.






9-علامة الصّباغ 
علامة شيفرة الاستغاثة الدولية المعروفة ب NC.






10-. جهاز إطلاق إشارة صوتية مستمرة - SOS.






11- مرشد لاسلكي لتحديد الموقع في حالات الطوارئ (EPIRB ).






12-رفع مجداف على نهايته قطعة قماش.





اتمنى اكون افدتكم فى هزاالموضوع :30:قلب المحيط:30: ​


----------



## saizgax (29 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## gadoo20042004 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ما اعجبنى فى المنتدى اكثر من موضوع:28::28::28::28::28:ك


----------



## marine_eng (30 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.kuwaitmax.com/vb/kuwait91116.html
*المصدر الاصلى للموضوع*


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع تسلم يداك اخى الفاضل


----------



## saizgax (6 يوليو 2010)

قريبا موضيع جديدة انشاء الله


----------



## ناديا شعلان (12 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يباركلك على المعلومات القيمة دى


----------



## م احمد العراقي (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sasadanger (15 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## نهاد العسلى (16 يوليو 2010)

تسلم اخوي على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (16 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع هام جدا و مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## na .za (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا عا الموضوع الحلو


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك اللة فيك أخى العزيز - فهو حقا موضوع قيم ومفيد


----------



## duosrl (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ويعطيك الف عافية اخي الكريم


----------

